# Rear Hub Question



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got a set of repop wheels that are apparently some kind of "heavy duty" wheels: the spokes look considerably bigger that the usual stuff. Is there any type of single speed coaster vintage hub that will work with these sorts of wheels? I'm not sure what gauge they are. All I know is that this particular wheel has a KT Histop coasterbrake hub, and the rims are chrome. The spokes are pretty fat, though the exact gauge I have no idea.

Would it be possible to get, say a New Departure Model D for this wheel that will take these bigger spokes? 

What I'd really like to do eventually is to swap out the Histop hub and get an old American hub in there with better quality. The problem is these aren't your usual spokes. The rims say "Sun Metal Prod. 10-97". Anyone familiar with this sort of stuff?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 26, 2009)

i think i have a few new departure model D hub shells with the larger spoke holes. ill take a look and ill measure the holes, if i remember correctly they were 4mm holes.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to find out if you have 105 or 120 gauge spokes so you can get a hub to fit them. Standard heavy duty is 105. Still, find out for sure because if someone sends you a 105 hub and you have 120s, you'll have to find someone with a carbide bit and drill the holes larger.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 27, 2009)

How would I go about measuring the spoke gauge? I've never had a bike with bigger than usual spokes before.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 28, 2009)

It's hard to describe the difference, but 120s look huge next to the standard 080s. 105s are the most common heavy duty upgrade. Youd probably be better off taking your wheel to a bike shop to confirm your spoke size. A vintage hub flange needs to be pretty big to accept 120 gauge. I don't even know if a New Departure hub is suitable to be drilled out to 120. Go with a Morrow if you want to use the monster 120s. Their flanges are plenty big.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 29, 2009)

Bendix made some pretty good heavy duty drilled coaster hubs over the years.  The red band would likely be a good bet as they were still USA made and most of them use the standard 3-tab cog, so you can easily switch out cogs to change your gear ratio.  (Perhaps make it lower so you can spin those heavy wheels around a bit easier.)  I used to have a few of these hubs around, but now they're long gone.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## BWbiker (Jul 29, 2009)

*New Departure .120 & .105*



SirMike1983 said:


> I've got a set of repop wheels that are apparently some kind of "heavy duty" wheels: the spokes look considerably bigger that the usual stuff. Is there any type of single speed coaster vintage hub that will work with these sorts of wheels? I'm not sure what gauge they are. All I know is that this particular wheel has a KT Histop coasterbrake hub, and the rims are chrome. The spokes are pretty fat, though the exact gauge I have no idea.
> 
> Would it be possible to get, say a New Departure Model D for this wheel that will take these bigger spokes?
> 
> What I'd really like to do eventually is to swap out the Histop hub and get an old American hub in there with better quality. The problem is these aren't your usual spokes. The rims say "Sun Metal Prod. 10-97". Anyone familiar with this sort of stuff?



I have both ND hubs but not for sale. I don't have number drills to measure them with but I measured the .120 hub at about .140 with a rod the same dia. and a caliper. I would guess both are equally gapped so the .105 would be around .125. I hope that helps you. Check eBay under "Whizzer" because they do come up. Brad


----------

